# ELSA PAL Mini Book e-A533-L



## ZappyDaemon (Nov 18, 2008)

ELSA PAL Mini Book e-A533-L
CPUï¼šFreescale MX31, 533 MHz, ARM11
DISPLAYï¼š7",800Ã—480
RAMï¼š128MB DDR400
Storageï¼šSSD up to 8GB
Wirelessï¼š802.11 a/b/g (chipset unknown)
I/Oï¼šUSB Ã— 3
Weightï¼š 1.5 lb

Does FreeBSD/ARM support MX31?


----------



## gavin@ (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks like a very interesting bit of kit.  I'm afraid, right now, FreeBSD/arm almost certainly won't support it, however it may be worth asking on the freebsd-arm@freebsd.org mailing list as there may well be developers who would be willing to get it working if they could obtain the hardware.


----------

